# CT-Two 7 year old English Golden Rets.need home!



## Bentleysmom (Aug 11, 2012)

I looked at the picture and said, awwww. From behind me I heard DH say NO!  I hope they find a great home!


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

They look so sweet. Hope they find a wonderful home...



Bentleysmom said:


> I looked at the picture and said, awwww. From behind me I heard DH say NO!


This made me smile...when I was working and still had my own home this happened all the time. Only it was my daughter that said, "No, Mom!"


----------



## itried (Jan 6, 2013)

Those faces, might just melt me into butter. * 3 *


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beautiful dogs!!!*

These two would melt anyone's heart!!


----------



## beemerdog (Dec 1, 2012)

According to a reply post on Facebook the two dogs have been adopted into a new home together.

If it's true, happy days for the boys!!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Beemerdog*

Beemerdog

Thank you for the WONDERFUL NEWS about these two!
The lucky person that got them!


----------

